# What smoke are you using?



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got my 2010D Stainz loco. It smokes decently but I have always thought that my smoke I am using is not quite the best. I have used it on my Aristo Alco diesel and my Aristo caboose and they never really smoked all that great. So, I thought I would try my LGB Stainz and it smokes a little better but I think it could be better. I am using the Mega-Steam smoke fluid in hickory scent. What do you guys use? I am going to try the tiny packet of LGB smoke that came with the engine. I just wanted to know what you guys were using? I would eventually like to get the Stainz to barrel out smoke, but, a new smoke unit and some upgrading might be necessary.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry Cody, you'll be chasing a wild goose trying to make that happen. Most smoke units are pretty anemic. The newer Aristo one is pretty good and the MTH is supposed to be the best. 










-Brian


----------



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok, that is what I was thinking. I just wanted to see what everyone else was getting as far as smoke production and what brand they were getting the best smoke with. My smoke seems to be similar to your photo.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

hows this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MTH smoker....


----------



## L.G.B. Cody (Jan 9, 2009)

Now that is some smoke.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

For smoke fluid I use JT's Mega Steam...









JT's Mega Steam


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Proto smoke most times and works good . I also use other types. For a really good smoke unit I have in stalled TA studio units in my Mallets and now you want smoke it's there. You can set these up to work much as the MTH units. Later RJD


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

I also use Mega Steam, but I've got to tell you, I'm going to have to look into getting one of those MTH units and see if I can do a swap!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB smoke units (made by Seuthe) can be hit and miss. I have an ancient 18V one in a 2080D that smokes great, and a brand new 21741 with a 5V unit that has NEVER smoked. I have had some 5V units that smoke great too. 

I have used LGB, Seuthe and made my own smoke fluid with similar results.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/10/2009 9:49 PM
LGB smoke units (made by Seuthe) can be hit and miss. I have an ancient 18V one in a 2080D that smokes great, and a brand new 21741 with a 5V unit that has NEVER smoked. I have had some 5V units that smoke great too. 

I have used LGB, Seuthe and made my own smoke fluid with similar results.


*MTH smoke units are great.. for steamers....* *Nick........*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*







*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Chuck..... SWEET hudson cant get no better than that......................................* *Nick.......*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB usually supplies more than 6 volts to the 5 volt smoke unit in the older non decoder engines. These are ones that smoke the best. 

Also, running the older 18 volt split case units at fast speeds creates lots of smoke.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I use LGBs stuff WHEN I use it. The old toxic Am Flyer stuff smelled better though


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Good info. I have Aristo fluid that I use when we are doing indoor shows. Since I run outside at home, I do not bother because the wind blows it away. I know that George Schreyer did an article on smoke units which is still a great reference source.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember that LGB smoke fluid is also a cleaner for LGB rolling stock and track. 

In general, I use LGB fluid in LGB smoke units and Aristo fluid in Aristo and Bachman engines. Aristo fluid seems to have a burning sell and I only use it outside.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicholas, those are way cool videos. Thanks for posting. 

I use Aristo fluid in my Aristo locos.


----------

